# How Many Tank Mates In 50 Litre Tank?



## LuciferBetta (May 26, 2014)

I've had my male betta, Lucifer for around 2 months and he currently lives with 3 albino corydoras catfish and get along fine as they inhabit different levels of the tank, the tank is 50 litres (13 US gallons) by the way.

I wanted to add maybe another 2 small tank mates, I was thinking of either an african dwarf frog and was thinking of some shrimp but getting opinions on shrimps. Some say use ghost shrimps as bettas have a hard time seeing them, some say cherry shrimps are ok then hear not to add shrimps at all. 

I didn't want to add anything that's too fast for Lucifer as he's usually slow off the mark for getting his pellets LOL and the Corys stick to their algae wafers.

Some advice would be helpful


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

Depends on your betta for shrimp. If he's aggressive forgo the shrimp but if he's a laid back fish shrimp should be ok. I'd say ghost shrimp because they're bigger and they're harder to see. I love cherries but none of mine every survived more than a few days with bettas


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Dwarf shrimp are extremely sensitive to water parameters and if yours aren't perfect they won't survive. More Red Cherry and other dwarf shrimp die because of unsuitable or unstable water parameters than Betta predation.

Wait until your tank has been fully cycled for at least three months and you'll have more success with shrimp other than Ghosties.

Two African Dwarf Frogs would work; just have a back-up plan if you have problems. I love Clayton and Esmeralda.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ghost shrimp seem to survive way better then Cherries with Bettas. Amano Shrimp should do good as well, since they are bigger then cherries and just a little darker then ghost shrimp. 
you can add a school of 5-7 White cloud minnows or Galaxy Danios. mine did well with them.


----------



## ZZD (Jan 13, 2013)

I've added ghost shrimp in the past and my betta has little interest in them until they die. Then he and the panda garras will not allow me to take the bodies out because they like to eat the dead ones. Right now I do have a small Vampire shrimp in the betta tank as well which is a 10gal. When I get Ghost shrimp I try to get the bigger ones. Ghost shrimp are pretty cheap to get a couple to test your betta's temperament with them too.


----------

